# Will they have been visited in the hospital?



## aws380

¿Cómo se dice "Will they have been visited in the hospital?"?

Mi intento:

¿Se les habrá visitado en el hospital?

o

¿Habrán visitados en el hospital?


----------



## Agró

aws380 said:


> ¿Cómo se dice "Will they have been visited in the hospital?"?
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> ¿Se les habrá visitado en el hospital? *Correcto pero inusual.*
> 
> o
> 
> ¿Habrán visitados en el hospital? *Incorrecto* (¿Habrán *sido *visitados en el hospital? - *Correcto pero inusual*)


¿Los habrán visitado en el hospital?
¿Habrán recibido visitas en el hospital?


----------



## gengo

Agró said:


> ¿Los habrán visitado en el hospital?
> ¿Habrán recibido visitas en el hospital?



Just to help aws380 understand these, the subject of "habrán" in the first one is an unspecified "they," some people who are not named here, and the "los" refers to the patients in the hospital.  By contrast, the subject in the second one is specified as the patients.

In English we tend to prefer using the passive voice to refer to such unspecified people, but in Spanish they use the third-person plural form in the active voice for the same purpose more often.


----------



## aws380

Many thanks for your detailed reply.

Is there any way this sentence could be communicated in the passive voice?


----------



## Agró

aws380 said:


> Many thanks for your detailed reply.
> 
> Is there anyway this sentence could be communicated in the passive voice?


Why would you want that? Huimos de la voz pasiva.


----------



## aws380

Lo entiendo - solo querría practicar la formación de la voz pasiva.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Agró said:


> Why would you want that? Huimos de la voz pasiva.


No sé bien, pero creo que @aws380 se refería a la pasiva _refleja_, por la frase con _se_ que proporcionó en el post original (aunque en esa frase se usó la construcción impersonal ).


----------



## aws380

Gracias por su respuesta. 

¿Cómo sería la frase en la construcción impersonal? ¿Y existe una construcción en la pasiva refleja, o no?


----------



## pollohispanizado

aws380 said:


> ¿Cómo sería la frase en la construcción impersonal?



Esta es:


aws380 said:


> se les habrá visitado en el hospital



Aquí podrás informarte acerca de la diferencia entra la pasiva refleja y la impersonal.


----------



## gvergara

gengo said:


> Just to help aws380 understand these, the subject of "habrán" in the first one is an unspecified "they," some people who are not named here, and the "los" refers to the patients in the hospital. By contrast, the subject in the second one is specified as the patients.


Hola:

Sin más contexto,  en ambas oraciones el sujeto ellos/ellas puede ser específico y no  indeterminado. En ambas puede darse esta ambigüedad del sujeto ellos.


----------



## gengo

gvergara said:


> Sin más contexto,  en ambas oraciones el sujeto ellos/ellas puede ser específico y no  indeterminado. En ambas puede darse esta ambigüedad del sujeto ellos.


True, but we do have context here, the original English sentence.  Given that context, I think what I said holds true.


----------



## gvergara

In the original sentence (question) _they _is the object, not the subject, it is the recipient of the action.


----------



## elprofe

gvergara said:


> In the original sentence (question) _they _is the object, not the subject, it is the recipient of the action.


Te estás liando creo yo...  Aunque sea el recipiente de la acción, sigue siendo el *sujeto gramatical* de la oración.

En la oración "_will they have been visited in the hospital_", "_they_" es el sujeto gramatical. De la misma manera, en "_¿Habrán sido visitados en el hospital?_" el sujeto es "_ellos_". En ambos casos se trata de un sujeto específico. Bueno, Gengo lo ha explicado mejor en el #3


----------



## gengo

gvergara said:


> In the original sentence (question) _they _is the object, not the subject, it is the recipient of the action.



As elprofe says, in the original passive sentence, "they" is the subject.

Ex.
I ate the cake.  (I = subject, cake = object)
The cake was eaten by me. (cake = subject)


----------



## gvergara

elprofe said:


> Te estás liando creo yo...  Aunque sea el recipiente de la acción, sigue siendo el sujeto gramatical de la oración.


No me estoy liando. Aunque sea el sujeto gramatical de la oración, lo que dije, y no cambia, es que en las propuestas de Agró el sujeto _ellos_ puede ser un ellos concreto o uno no específico.


----------



## elroy

gvergara said:


> lo que dije


You also said this, which is false: 


gvergara said:


> In the original sentence (question) _they _is the object, not the subject


That’s what @elprofe was reacting to.  He was right.


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> which is false


Not false, sorry. But I agree to differ.



elroy said:


> That’s what @elprofe was reacting to. He was right


I never said this is incorrect.


----------



## gengo

gvergara said:


> Not false, sorry. But I agree to differ.



Original sentence:  Will they have been visited in the hospital?

You said:  "In the original sentence (question) _they _is the object, not the subject."

That is false, since "they" is the subject, not the object.


----------



## gvergara

Ah, that's what you're referring to. Yes, it's the grammatical subject, but it's actually the person that receives the action, what is that? But well, let's say I was wrong.


----------



## Agró

*Sujeto *paciente, toda la vida.

Sujeto (gramática) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*Sujeto paciente* es el que padece la acción realizada por el verbo y ejecutada por un complemento agente con la preposición _por_ o _de_, que puede aparecer u omitirse; por eso es el sujeto de las oraciones pasivas: «_La circulación_ fue desviada por la carretera (por el policía de tráfico)». «_El paciente_ fue operado por el doctor». «_Lorca_ era conocido de todos» . «Se vende _piso»_.


----------



## gengo

gvergara said:


> Yes, it's the grammatical subject, but it's actually the person that receives the action, what is that?



I understand what you are thinking, but in a passive construction the subject is what receives the action of the verb.  See my example (with cake) in #14.


----------



## Sebas Ramirez

La pregunta está en la forma de voz pasiva del Futuro Perfecto, por lo tanto la forma correcta en español es también la forma pasiva del futuro perfecto, en este caso del verbo "Visitar". La conjugación del verbo "Visitar" para la tercera persona del plural (Ellos/Ellas) en la voz pasiva del futuro perfecto es: Ellos/Ellas habrán sido visitados.

Por lo tanto, la correcta forma de formular la pregunta en cuestión en español es:

¿Habrán sido visitados (as) en el hospital? o ¿Habrán sido ellos/ellas visitados (as) en el hospital? o ¿Ellos/ellas habrán sido visitados (as) en el hospital?


----------



## elroy

gvergara said:


> it's the grammatical subject, but it's actually the person that receives the action, what is that?


“subject” and “object” are syntactic functions.
“agent” and “patient” are semantic arguments.

John [subject/agent] visited Mary [object/patient].
John [subject/patient] was visited by Mary [object/agent].


----------



## Marsianitoh

Sebas Ramirez said:


> Por lo tanto, la correcta forma de formular la pregunta en cuestión en español es...


Una de las formas correctas, no necesariamente la única y tampoco la mejor si atendemos a la naturalidad de la oración ( como ya han dicho más arriba).


----------



## Sebas Ramirez

Marsianitoh said:


> Una de las formas correctas, no necesariamente la única y tampoco la mejor si atendemos a la naturalidad de la oración ( como ya han dicho más arriba).



Una de las correctas, gracias. Seguramente todo dependerá del contexto. Por ejemplo: Tengo dos amigos en el hospital que han estado allí por dos meses; hablando con una amiga le pregunto: Oye, ¿Tú sabes si ellos habrán sido visitados esta semana en el hospital? ¿O será que vamos hoy?

Otro ejemplo: ¿Será que alguien los habrá visitado esta semana? Sino, vamos hoy.

Gracias.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

I had stopped reading this thread, but I like to see what @gvergara, @elroy and @gengo have to say, as it's never boring.  Anyway, pardon me if I'm butting in with a useless reply.


elroy said:


> John [subject/patient] was visited by Mary [object/agent].


Here's how I understand this sentence:
John [subject/patient] was visited by Mary [agent/object of the preposition 'by'/visitor]

Often the motivation for using a passive construction is the "intransitivisation" (does my spell-checker ever hate that one) of a transitive verb, in this case "visited."

*María[subject] visitó a Juan [direct object]>> (intransitivisation/passivisation]
Juan[subject/patient] fue visitado por María[agent(object of preposition 'by')/visitor]*



Sebas Ramirez said:


> La pregunta está en la forma de voz pasiva del Futuro Perfecto, por lo tanto la forma correcta en español es también la forma pasiva del futuro perfecto, en este caso del verbo "Visitar". La conjugación del verbo "Visitar" para la tercera persona del plural (Ellos/Ellas) en la voz pasiva del futuro perfecto es: Ellos/Ellas habrán sido visitados._(= they will have been visited)_
> 
> Por lo tanto, la correcta forma de formular la pregunta en cuestión en español es:
> 
> ¿Habrán sido visitados (as) en el hospital? o ¿Habrán sido ellos/ellas visitados (as) en el hospital? o ¿Ellos/ellas habrán sido visitados (as) en el hospital?


La tercera persona plural del perfecto del futuro de "visitar" es _habrán visitado (=they will have visited).  _

Mirando a la frase original, _Will they have been visited in the hospital? >> *¿Habrán sido visitados en el hospital?*_


----------

